# Fish personality question



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it true that schooling fish tend to have less "personality" or "individuality" than non-schooling fish?

I believe for my 29g, I want the Kribs to be the only fish in the tank that have strong personality, if possible. I'd like everything else to be sort of passive and just get along, if that makes sense. I realize there will be some small amount of "personality" in just about any fish, but I think I would like to minimize this, for all but one of the tank's inhabitants.

In dealing with my 5g and the betta, I've become sort of stressed thinking about tankmates, and whether or not they will harm each other. And the thing I don't want to do, is make my 29g a stressful task for myself. I really want to enjoy it, as a beautiful and relaxing addition to my living room. So I think I'd best stick to just one type of "strong personality" fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> Is it true that schooling fish tend to have less "personality" or "individuality" than non-schooling fish?


Yes IMO.



> I believe for my 29g, I want the Kribs to be the only fish in the tank that have strong personality, if possible. I'd like everything else to be sort of passive and just get along, if that makes sense. I realize there will be some small amount of "personality" in just about any fish, but I think I would like to minimize this, for all but one of the tank's inhabitants.


Thats a good idea.  I'd focus the tank around the Kribs. They could be your centerpiece. You could have one large school of fish and maybe some bottom feeders in the tank. Setup the tank with alot of plants (either fake or real) and have a few caves for the Krib pair.

I love Rummynose tetras because they are the best schoolers I've seen (very tight school, always together). They'd go great with the Kribs and wouldn't bother them (or vice versa). To make the tank really focus on the Kribs, stick with one type of school as the more you have, the more chaotic the tank tends to look.

Another good schooling fish are Harlequin rasboras. They school almost as tightly as Rummies and they hang out at the surface alot, so would really be out of the Kribs way.

I also think you'd be fine with some Cories. Maybe stick with 6 so that the Kribs won't have too many to defend. Cories are tough though and alot of people keep them with Krib pairs successfully. As long as the Kribs have a few caves and the cories have room to get away (they will in a 29g), they'll be fine together.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> FinnFan said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that schooling fish tend to have less "personality" or "individuality" than non-schooling fish?
> ...


Triple ditto that one.

My silver dollars and red Serpae Tetras have absolutely no personality.
My SAE's, cories and Yoyo loaches, which although not true shoaling fish do exhibit some of the behavior of shoaling fish, also have no personality.

Each of my angels has a personality.

Based on the literature Oscars' personalities have been ascribed to those of "puppy dogs".

TR


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to get something for all three strata of the tank, if that's possible. Kribs will be mid and bottom, tetras would be... mid? Cories would definitely be bottom. Who could use the top? Anyone?


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> Based on the literature Oscars' personalities have been ascribed to those of "puppy dogs".TR


This sounds like a very cool fish to have someday, on its own


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> I'd like to get something for all three strata of the tank, if that's possible. Kribs will be mid and bottom, tetras would be... mid? Cories would definitely be bottom. Who could use the top? Anyone?


For middle you could have Rummynose tetras and for the top, Harlequin rasboras.

Hatchetfish are also cool fish and would occupy the surface. They can be skittish though and will jump.

A gourami would occupy the top, but they are also kind of like a centerpiece fish and would take some attention away from the Kribs.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> I'd like to get something for all three strata of the tank, if that's possible. Kribs will be mid and bottom, tetras would be... mid? Cories would definitely be bottom. Who could use the top? Anyone?


Hatchets.

I have had absolutely "no joy" in keeping them but most folks have had "joy" in keeping them.
In order to keep hatchets your tank should have "completely enclosed top".




FinnFan said:


> This sounds like a very cool fish to have someday, on its own


Please note two items:

1) Oscars, when adults, are very large and have been reported (although very uncommon) to be up 18" in length and
2) Oscars are cichlids and are therefore very predatory in nature.

TR


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'd not keep it with a bunch of little fish. Most sources say it gets to a foot long - so it may never be something in any tank that I own. But you never know! It still sounds cool 

Edited to clarify


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> Oh yeah, I'd not keep it with a bunch of little fish. Most sources say it gets to a foot long - so it may never be something in any tank that I own. But you never know! It still sounds cool
> 
> Edited to clarify


Yep: Yep: Yep:

If am able to set up a "humongous" tank(s) in my office at my offices next year I have been considering several Oscars also.

TR


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

One of these days I need to talk my company into setting up a giant fish tank


----------

